# Destroy All Humans



## Quest (Aug 4, 2005)

I've only just finished this game and it's excellent. Quite a switch--the invading alien is the "hero" and he must conqueror the earth. There's also word that they might make a movie based on this game.

http://www.worldoffantasyonline.cjb.net


----------



## alexhurry (Aug 4, 2005)

It looks like a fantastic game, but I haven't had time to play any other games.  (Damn GuildWars!)


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 18, 2005)

Quest said:
			
		

> ...the invading alien is the "hero" and he must conqueror the earth.


...interesting perspective: "Invading alien horde annihilates human race to save earth."


----------

